# Andrew Diet for several weeks



## Andrew (Aug 14, 2011)

I do not know if this will paste or cause havoc   but this is my food diay for severl weeks post being idagnosed -  snakcs  weetabix mini or whole weat biscuits.    I am interested in comments as my Dr just said thats OK  and the diatician i saw (and complained about) said nothinguseful  and diabetic nurse made no real comment  looks ok to me.

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Weetabix 2
Tea	Grapefruit	Weetabix 2
Tea	Brown toast 2
Tea	Brown toast 2
Tea	Brown toast X 2
Coffee	Tea (6am)

Brown toast X2
Baked beans, bacon
Coffee
Work Friday breakfast club









Andrew Diet				Week commencing?15th   May

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Weetabix 2
Tea	Grapefruit	Weetabix 2
Tea	Brown toast 2
Tea	Brown toast 2
Tea	Brown toast X 2
Coffee	Tea (6am)

Brown toast X2
Baked beans, bacon
Coffee
Work Friday breakfast club
Coffee

	Coffee X 4
	Coffee X 5
	Cranberry tea 2
Coffee   2	Cranberry tea 2
Coffee   2	Cranberry tea 2
Coffee   2	Coffee X 2
	Coffee X 2

Lunch


	Tuna sandwich
Orange juice		Quiche salad
2 water	Sausage Wellington!!!
water	Baked potato
Beans
Water X 2	Lidl Breakfast Yoghurt Drink
	Fish and chips
Water X 2
Tea
	Tea  X 5	Tea  X 4	Cranberry tea 2
Tea
	Tea  2	Cranberry tea  
Tea	Tea X 3	Tea X 3
Dinner





	Georgia chicken salad 
Fruit juice	Scallops black pudding, peas

Kedgeree
Water

Lemon meringue	Tuna salad
Water
Tea	Pizza salad
Water
Tea
	Chilli
Sugar free Orange squash X 2	Chicken, Bacon & Tomato, Potatoes.
Yoghurt, Orange
A glass of wine,  water	Chinese take away
Glass of wine
					Blood Sugar 33		Blood Sugar  30




Andrew Diet				Week commencing?22nd  May?

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Grapefruit
Tea	Toast X 2
Tea X 2	Toast X 2
Tea X 1
	Weetabix
Pear
Coffee	Toast
coffee	Lidl breakfast drink	Orange juice
Baggett marmalade

Coffee

	Coffee X 3
Banana	Coffee X 2
Pear	Coffee 1
Cranberry tea	Cranberry
tea X 3
Coffee 	Coffee X 3	Coffee X 3	Water bottled  2 X 500 ml
Lunch


	Tuna sandwich
Apple
Tea	Fruit bread
Coffee X 2
Orange 	Salad turkey
Water X 2
Alpen muesli bar.	Mince and bacon roll, potatoes and mixed vegetables Water X 2	Ham sandwich
Squash
	Soup Bread	Buffet starter
Beef Stroganoff
Tea
	Tea X 3	Tea X 4	Coffee X 2
Cranberry tea
Tea  fruit bread	Cranberry tea	Tea X 3	Coffee X 2	Water bottled 500ml  X 2

Dinner





	BBQ salad, sausage, burger
Mango pickle
Lemonade

Raspberry pavlova
	Chilli Rice
7 up X 3
Banana


Hot Chocolate	Tuna Sandwich
Tea X 2

Cider ? Glass

Seven up	Bread soup

Coffee

	Spaghetti Bolognaise
Glass of wine
	Meal on ferry
Buffet starter
Beef thing
Fruit flan
Orange juice	Lasagne / salad
Apple / banana
Cider  X 1 300ml
7 up

					Blood Sugar 15		





Andrew Diet				Week commencing?29th  May

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	? Baggett
Croissant
Coffee X 2
	? Baggett
Croissant
Coffee X 2
	? Baggett
Croissant
Coffee X 2
	Tesco Salisbury
Beans on toast
Coffee	Lidl Yoghurt drink
Tea	Lidl Yoghurt drink
Tea	Beans on toast
Coffee
Coffee

	Coffee X 2 Water bottled 500ml  X 2
	Coffee X 3	Water bottled 500ml  X 3
	Coffee X 2 Water bottled 500ml  X 2
	Coffee X 3	Coffee X 4	Coffee X 2
Lunch


	Baggett Cheese Salad
7 up	Baggett Ham Salad
7 up	Baggett Ham and Cheese	Ham salad sandwich
Tea	Cumberland Sausage, Mash, Yorkshire pudding, Beans 
Water X 2	Cottage pie, Vegetables
Water X 2
	Fish, chips and mushy peas
Tea
	Coffee X 2 Water bottled 500ml  X 3
	Coffee X 2 Water bottled 500ml  X 2
	Water bottled 500ml  X 2
Pegasus bridge Tea 	Tea X 2 Water bottled 500ml  X 1
	Tea X 3	Coffee
Water 500ml



	Coffee
Dinner





	Chateaux de Loir
Salad Beef
Orange and Lemonade X 4	Cannelloni Salad
Squash	Potato rosti, Beef, Salad

Orange juice & Lemonade
	Tuna Salad
Water X1
Tea	Chinese take away
Lemon Chicken and Fried rice
Squash
	Chilli chicken
Squash X 4

1 Glass 300ml French Cider 4%	Salad, beef fajitas
Tea X 2
Squash
					Blood sugar 10		





Andrew Diet				Week commencing?5th June

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast






	Toast 
Coffee	Lidl Yogurt drink
Tea X 2	Toast  X 2 marmite
Tea X 2
	Lidl Yogurt breakfast drink
Tea	Lidl Yogurt breakfast drink
	Toast
Tea X 3	Beans on toast Tea
Coffee

	Coffee X 4
Water 500ml X 2	Coffee X 2
Water X  3	Coffee X 2	Coffee X 1
Tea X 2	Coffee X 3	Tea	Tea
Lunch






	Cheese salad
Apple juice
2 peaches	Lidl breakfast yogurt
Cheese and biscuits
apple	Sausage, beans, egg & chips	Chicken fried (onion, peppers, Soya sauce) rice
Water X 2	Turkey salad
Water X 2	Steak and mushroom pie, potatoes mixed vegetable
Water X 2	Baked Potato  tuna, salad
Water X 2
Tea

	Tea X 2 shortbread biscuit	Tea X 3
Fruit biscuit	Coffee X 2
peach	Coffee X 2	Coffee X 2	Coffee X 3
	Tea
Dinner







	Lamb, potatoes, onion, mushrooms
Apple
Squash X 3 	Hot dog Salad, Roll, Apple 
Lidl mini ice cream
Squash X 2	Spaghetti bolognaise (no parmesan)
Lidl mini ice cream
Glass of red wine 
Squash X 3	Spaghetti Carbonara
7 up X 2
Peach
	Chicken Tikka
Raspberry flavoured water	Reef Ravioli, tomato based sauce
Orange squash
Banana
Small ice cream cone	Lentil soup
Role
Squash
					Blood sugar  15		






Andrew Diet				Week commencing?12th June

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Yoghurt drink
Tea	Toast X 2
Weetabix X 2
Tea	Yoghurt drink
Tea X 1
	Yoghurt drink
	No breakfast   blood tests  which did not happen	No breakfast   blood tests  taken

Followed by
Yoghurt drink
	Beans on Toast
Tea X 1
Coffee

	Coffee X 2	Coffee X 1	Coffee X 2	Tea X 1
Coffee X 1	Coffee X 2	Tea X 2	Tea X 2
Coffee X 1
Lunch





	Eggs Benedict
Squash	Cheese pasty
Squash	Chicken and mushroom pie new potatoes mushy peas, 
Water X 2	Meatloaf, mixed Vegetables
Water X 2	Fish Pie mixed Vegetables  Water X 2	Chicken Korma
Water X 2	Fish and chips, peas,
Water X 2
Tea

	Tea X 3	Tea X 1	Tea X 1	Tea X 1	Tea X 2	Tea X 2
500ml bottle water	Tea X 1
Water X 4

Dinner






	Puritan inn
Garlic mushrooms,
Somerset Chicken, salad, mixed vegetables,
Orange juice with lemonade Coffee
	Chicken, mixed vegetables
Orange juice X 3
Tea X 3	Salad, Pizza, apple pie (small)
squash	Pasty
Water  X 4	Pasty and Salad
Water X 3	Ham Salad
Squash (apple)	Chicken Tikka
Glass of wine
						Blood sugar 9.2	



Andrew Diet				Week commencing?19th June

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Yoghurt breakfast drink	Toast and marmite	Yoghurt breakfast drink	Yoghurt breakfast drink	Yoghurt breakfast drink	Yoghurt breakfast drink	Beans on toast X 2
Water X 1
Coffee

	Coffee X 3	Coffee X 4	Coffee X 2
Tea X 1	Coffee X 2
	Coffee X 3	Coffee Dunns River Nurishment	Coffee X 3
Lunch





	Toast marmite
Glass of Water	Cheese and pickle sandwich	Tuna salad
Water X 2	Tuna salad
Water X 2	Cottage pie
Mashed carrot and potato	Beef and Vegetable pie, mashed Swede and potatoes
Water X 2 	Fish and chips, peas,
Water X 2
Tea

	Tea X 2
Water X3	Tea X 3
Water X 3	Coffee X 1
Tea X 2	Tea X 2	Tea X 1
Lime and lemonade X 1
Sandwich	Coffee X 1	Tea X 1
Dinner






	Chicken Balti
Little mango cheesecake
Glass of wine	Chilli
Glass of cider
Water X 2	Fish with noodles
Glass of wine
Water X 2	KFC  late home after picking up trailer
Water X 3	Ham and mushroom ravioli in tom sauce
Glass of wine
	Marmite & Salad  sandwich
Blueberry yoghurt 
Water X 3	Chicken Tikka
							Blood Sugar 11.2



Andrew Diet				Week commencing?26th June

	Saturday	Sunday	Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday
Breakfast





	Yoghurt
Muesli	Yoghurt
Muesli	Yoghurt
Muesli	Yoghurt
Muesli
Tea X 1	Yoghurt
Muesli
Tea X 1	Weetabix
Tea X 1	Beans on toast X 2
Water X 1
Coffee

	Water X 3	Water X 4	Cranberry tea X 2, Coffee X 2	Coffee X 1
Lemon tea X 2	Coffee X 3	Coffee X 2	Coffee X 3
Lunch





	Tuna sandwich
Coffee X 2	Tuna sandwich
Coffee X 3	Beef Salad
Orange Juice	Baked potato, baked beans.	Sausage, Potatoes, mixed vegetables, onion gravy
Water X 2	Cottage pie, peas new potatoes
Water X 2	Fish and chips
Mushy peas
Tea

	Tea X 2
Water X 3	Water X 4	Water X 2
Coffee	Tea X 2
Small Bar of whole nut	Tea X 1	Tea X 1
Coffee X 2	Tea X 3
Dinner






	Salad, mixed meats	Chilli
Glass of red wine X 2	Sam?s Birthday
Chinese take away
Glass of chardonnay	Spaghetti bolognaise
Water X 3	Cheese salad, onion and sweet chilli bread
Water X 4
Tea X 2	Ham salad
Roll
Water	Spaghetti Carbonara
Red wine
							Blood sugar 4.8


----------



## Andrew (Aug 14, 2011)

*It looked OK on my computer*

Hi Sorry  it looked ok on my computer  now it seems to have re arranged the orws into  columns


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Andrew

Formatting will never be the same from your computer, once it's posted on the forum.

Your best bet is just to list your daily meals in separate rows.

eg. Breakfast
Monday - weetabix, toast x 2, coffee x 3
Tuesday - weetabix, tea
etc

Hope that helps and look forward to the list so we can cast a critical eye over it ! 

ROb


----------



## Twinkle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I'm by no means an expert having only been diagnosed 3 months but the things that jumped out at me were the orange juices, pasta dishes and jacket potatoes.  Do you take sugar in any of your hot drinks?  Baked Beans aren't too great and you have a few rice dishes, do you use white rice?

All of the above would probably keep your readings high.  It's a shame your medical team haven't paid more interest.

The formatting makes it difficult to understand your BG readings, are you only testing once a day?  Ideally if you can test before meals then 2 hours after you can see which foods you are able to tolerate and which should be reduced or eliminated.  Also it's difficult to assess not knowing portion sizes - I've reduced my plates quite a bit, but one man's 'sausage and mash' may be twice the size of anothers!

Sorry I don't know your situation so I apologise if I am asking things you've already mentioned.  Do you have weight to lose?  Do you take any statins to reduce cholesterol?  I ask as I have Simvastatin and I am not allowed to eat/drink grapefruit and noticed it's in your diary.

I have around 2 to 3 stone to lose (have lost 2 already) and have been advised not to eat more than 3 portions of fruit a day (the rest of the 'good stuff' should be vegetables).  What is working for me is 3 regular meals of moderate size, and only fruit for snacks.  I find that if I know the next meal is coming in a few hours then I don't feel the need to snack.  It does take organisation and planning though which isn't always practical with everything else that life throws at you!

Your listed BG results are all rather high, I would try (personally) to do a low carb week and test regularly to see how that impacts.  You'll find that when your BG lowers you'll feel a bit 'odd' to start with as your body isn't used to it, but then before you know it you'll be a bundle of energy 

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 14, 2011)

*Diet*

Hi 
Orange juice  may be once a week ?-  baked beans now less often  ,  pasta and rice dishes  more often   brown rice  whole flour pasta

Reduce plate sizes been doing all along -  I do not test for BG  it was only  done on a regular basis for the first couple of months  started at 33  ended up at 4.2
Never been able to test before and after meals. 
Need to loose about a stone again which I have put back on over the last 3 months  -- started a tempory job which is bad for me   by 10.30 some days to tired to do anything except sleep for 3 or 4 hours

Only have grapefruit about once or twice a month  I have metformin - Simvastatin
Aspin  also ventolin symbicorte


----------



## Andrew (Aug 14, 2011)

*Diet for this week*

Hi I am also drinking a few glasses of water  which do not get listed and a couple of items of fuit  bananas apples,  weetabix minis may be 6 as a snack

Wife works for constalation wines  so I may sip and taste but I let her   drink  a bottle over 2 days.  


Andrew Diet  7th to 14 August


Monday	weetabix - tea X 2  -  Tuna sandwich Apple Tea - Spaghetti Bolognaise
Glass of wine


Tuesday	Lidl breakfast drink ? Tea X 2  -  Fruit bread  Coffee X 2 -  Chilli Rice
7 up X 3  Banana

Wednesday    Toast and marmite  coffee  Tea  -  Scallops black pudding, peas  Kedgeree Water

Thursday   weetabix - tea X 2  Georgia chicken salad  -Fruit juice  -  Tuna Sandwich
Tea X 2

Friday   	Yoghurt drink  Tea X 1  Chicken fried (onion, peppers, Soya sauce) rice  Water X 2


Saturday    Yoghurt breakfast drink  tea X 2  Tuna salad  baked potatoes -  Water X 2  Chicken Tikka

Sunday  	weetabix - tea X 2  Beef Salad sandwich  -  Orange Juice Spaghetti Carbonara
Red wine


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 15, 2011)

eek! You are eating far too much wheat based products (especially white wheat).  Weetabix x2 and toastx2 for breakfast - no wonder you feel tired by 10:30 your BG is probably pretty high by then.  Try and cut out sandwiches, stick to tuna salad for instance.
You should really try and get a meter and test yourself for a while to see what your diet is doing to you.

In the meantime have a look at the labels on the stuff you are eating and look up anything without a label, (google carb values of food), for instance you do realise that pavlova is pure sugar!.  Mango pickle is very high, chinese takeaway (rice and sugar added to the sauces) is high, kedgeree is made with rice and so is high, baked beans can be high (depends which brand).

Your one listing, whilst sounding nice, is not going to do you any good:
_Baggett Cheese Salad
7 up Baggett Ham Salad
7 up Baggett Ham and Cheese Ham salad sandwich
Tea Cumberland Sausage, Mash, Yorkshire pudding, Beans
Water X 2 Cottage pie, Vegetables
Water X 2
Fish, chips and mushy peas_​
Baguette is usually white flour and about 50% carb so say 25g carb.
a sandwich (2 slices of bread) will be about 30g carb
Mash (depending on how much) say 30g
Yorkshire pud  - only 7g
Baked Beans - probably about 60g in a 400gram tin
Cottage pie - mash again.
Fish - presumably battered - more white flour
Chipsabout 30% carb so about 30g

The problem being that nearly every carb source you are eating is fast acting - so more or less pure sugar.  If this all sounds harsh it is.  However if you carry on like this it will get worse,  none of us gets any better.  Have your fish and chips but don't eat the batter on the fish.  Don't have bread with your salad.  Only have 1 or 2 small potatoes when you have potatoes.

Try 2 slices of brown or multigrain toast with butter for breakfast without the weetabix and see how you feel at 10:30.  This will be affected by how high you were first thing - do you test your walking levels?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew

It's very difficult for anyone (including you) to know how well or badly your system can cope with your diet without a BG meter. If you are on D&E or oral meds then dietary changes are pretty much your most significant weapon in taming D and feeling well again.

Have you read 'Jennifer's Advice'? Even if you have to self-fund strips to test your BG for a short while, there is no better way of knowing what food you can eat, and what you need to save for special occasions.

Generally speaking, reducing/moderating the amount of carb you are eating (that's everything, not just sugar/sweet things, but bread/rice/pasta/potatoes/fruit etc) will help to reduce BG levels and can make you feel a lot better.


----------



## Twinkle (Aug 15, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Hi
> Orange juice  may be once a week ?-  baked beans now less often  ,  pasta and rice dishes  more often   brown rice  whole flour pasta
> 
> Reduce plate sizes been doing all along -  I do not test for BG  it was only  done on a regular basis for the first couple of months  started at 33  ended up at 4.2
> ...



Hi Andrew,

If you Google Simvastatin + Grapefruit it will give you the information/reasons not to eat or drink it.  Basically it could cause the drug to remain in your bloodstream and lead to muscle/kidney complications.  Probably best not to have it all - it doesn't mention having it in moderation just not to have it at all.

As others have said, the 10.30am tiredness is most probably because your BG is high, I know if mine gets near 8 I just want to sleep standing up.

4.2 is a good reading, but if it's just a before bed or on waking reading you don't get an idea of what's been happening through the day as a consequence of your food and drink.  So you could have rocketed up to double figures mid-morning but by bedtime be back in a good range.

I don't know if it's been proven or it's just my personal opinion, but certainly in the months leading to diagnosis I was utterly addicted to carbs.  I've always loved bread and potatoes and it's been hard reducing them and altering my choices.  It may well be that you are craving those carbs - i.e. having chips with a cottage pie (presumably already topped with mashed potato).

Definitely start testing more if you are able, you will probably be surprised at what works well for you and find you can enjoy more than you thought.

Good luck


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2011)

*Andrew Diet*

Hi Thanks 

I was told weetabix/oatibix (/porrage winter) musli  were a good low G~I beakfast --that is why I have been sticking to it (+ skimed milk).  so from what you have said weetabix at 6.30 and then feeling tired about 9.30 would seem to gell.   in oder to loose weight I was wondering about the special K idea of diet for a 2 weeks  but very not sure,
I have been going for low GI bread from the local baker, tastes ok with marmite - good with home made soups --   brown rice and whole meal pasta could taste better but with chilli or bolognaise tastes quite good.  ran out of 7 up a year ago, but from my point of view I am of the opinion that the Desmond session I went on was very poorly run to the point where I made negative comments to my Dr. 
I like trying breads with a lot of grains in - I understand that should be good,  The tesco walnut bread- strawberry sandwich was interesting!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2011)

*Diet added thought*

Hi I thought that I should add - I hope it does not count as advertising    
I have 
Antony Worall Thompson's GI Diet and diabetic cook books

which i have been using for diet ideas  but with my wifes help modifing them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2011)

I was rather shocked to look up the GI of Weetabix, having been told it was 'slow release' for many years by various dieticians etc. Weighs in at around 70 - roughly the same as a jam doughnut...

Of course, GI is just an average, really you need to test to check how your own body reacts (you might be fine with Weetabix). As for me - all cereal is evil


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2011)

*breakfast*

I understood that Weetabix - porrage - musli - oatibix  were all slow release and a good choice for breakfast possibly  -- with fruit  banana  -  raspberrys  
semi skimed milk  making about 200 cal  plus cup of tea white no sugar  18 cal
how wrong am I??


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Andrew said:


> I understood that Weetabix - porrage - musli - oatibix  were all slow release and a good choice for breakfast possibly  -- with fruit  banana  -  raspberrys
> semi skimed milk  making about 200 cal  plus cup of tea white no sugar  18 cal
> how wrong am I??



I think that is the advice generally given, and I think Weetabix even claim to be 'slow release' in their adverts these days but it can cause a rapid rise and fall in levels! Porridge is usually good if it is the home made variety made with coarse oats, but you would need to test to see how some of the instant ones affect your blood sugar - stuff like Oatso Simple and Ready Brek are quite refined and some people find it sends blood sugars up quickly. Muesli can contain quite a bit of sugar and raisins can affect blood sugars quite badly too.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2011)

*rapid rise and fall in levels*

SOme how I find it odd that food like weetabix etc can cause a rapid rise and fall in BS levels,  I can understand ready brek and oats for the so simple due to the added sugar and level of refinment, but not somehow weetabix, the bit I must add is that weetabix at 6.30  means tired at about 9.30  that is 3 hours -  i need 5 hours between breakfast and lunch,  preferably without a morning snack,  I guess I will have to try porrage.which I like for the winter though I have been doing 60g of oats with 40g of sultanas.  I assume that the sultanas will be bad.   off to bed as 6am start, driving to london in the morning






Northerner said:


> I think that is the advice generally given, and I think Weetabix even claim to be 'slow release' in their adverts these days but it can cause a rapid rise and fall in levels! Porridge is usually good if it is the home made variety made with coarse oats, but you would need to test to see how some of the instant ones affect your blood sugar - stuff like Oatso Simple and Ready Brek are quite refined and some people find it sends blood sugars up quickly. Muesli can contain quite a bit of sugar and raisins can affect blood sugars quite badly too.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately sultanas are a bit like sugar lumps for us  What about toast? Burgen soya and linseed bread is very good


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 16, 2011)

I read a post about Weetabix by someone once which said that it has to do with how crushed the grains are (which in Weetabix's case is quite a bit). Similar with bread... I think there's even a difference between stoneground and machine milled flour as the stoneground flour is coarser.

I'd gone on for many years following the basic rule of thumb that anything 'brown' was probably OK but a period of post-meal testing has revealed some surprises. Several things which are supposed to be slow release eg Porridge have proved to be very fast acting for me, while others with terrible reputations (mashed potato) have been fine.

Digestion is a fiendishly complex business. Advice and expected behaviour are all very well, but there's nothing like running a few tests of your own so that you can see how well (or badly) your own system responds. It's why it's such a nonsense that T2s who often *only have* dietary changes to control their D are denied the means of monitoring/managing their condition.


----------



## mrbee (Aug 17, 2011)

*Weetabix*

Is NOT slow release, it is to do with the way the fibre has been treated before it arrives at your bowl. I think its crappy how Weetabix and other companies can get away with portraying such things as 'Slow Release' when infact, in the case of many cereals, it is infact the yoghurt or milk products that bring the GI down...

The reason for the spike, is the relative high Glycemic Load cause by such cereals, as they are obviously rich in total carb content for even a small portion, combined with a fast release of carbs into the blood...

It is very important you test yourself if in doubt...

Mr Bee


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Mr Bee. Welcome to the forum.

I seem to recall that shredded wheat has a better reputation for slow release but I may have made it up.

Once again, I'll push the virtues of wholegrain muesli with low fat natural yoghurt and berries added. Gives a steady trickle all morning without spikes or crashes (for me at least ), and, when mushed together in the bowl, is very tasty.

I have the advantage of course of being able to inject enough insulin to keep it at bay but I would expect the yoghurt, as Mr Bee pointed out, would supress any spikes and last you the 5 hours.

Rob


----------



## Andrew (Aug 22, 2011)

*Burgen soya and linseed bread*

Hi Thankyou  
I have been usiging Burgen soya and linseed bread some days -  morrisons mixed grain  - and a couple of others with high grain content,  also hovis oat bread  (pale blue bag)  when I can find it -   I am not supprised about the sultanas  however porrage is something I live on in the winter  breakfast 4 or 5 times a week



Northerner said:


> Yes, unfortunately sultanas are a bit like sugar lumps for us  What about toast? Burgen soya and linseed bread is very good


----------



## Andrew (Aug 22, 2011)

*Weetabix*

Thankyou  I am now very disapointed with weetabix -- as I was 100% sure that it was low GI -  with added banana or hand full of raspberrys out of the garden while they lasted  very much enjoyed!






mrbee said:


> Is NOT slow release, it is to do with the way the fibre has been treated before it arrives at your bowl. I think its crappy how Weetabix and other companies can get away with portraying such things as 'Slow Release' when infact, in the case of many cereals, it is infact the yoghurt or milk products that bring the GI down...
> 
> The reason for the spike, is the relative high Glycemic Load cause by such cereals, as they are obviously rich in total carb content for even a small portion, combined with a fast release of carbs into the blood...
> 
> ...


----------

